# Overflow



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Anyone in the philly area willling to be on call for a buck an hr. cash at the end of shift?

Must have late model truck and equipment . No Junk!

Must have plow and bulk spreader.

This offer expires 10/31/03.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

> a buck an hr.


You aren't going to find many late model trucks that will work for that....


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Maybe he means a "C" note???????????????


----------

